# 05 Duramax



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey guys I just bought an 05 chevy k2500 ext cab short bed duramax. I just wanted to know what you guys think of these trucks? I'm really nervous about switching from a gas truck to a diesel. I read forums about them but all you really hear is the bad. I have a couple friends that have these trucks and they love them.


----------



## Schwinn68 (Jan 7, 2009)

I have the exact truck as you and I love it. I've only had a couple small problems with it and mine gets driven pretty hard and used as a truck


----------



## plowman_25 (Nov 16, 2005)

i also have the same truck, i just bought mine back in october and i will never go back to gas again. 

good luck with the truck


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

Where have you heard anything bad about the DMax? Most are very positive. Given there are always going to be whiners online.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Got an '05 Duramax and love it!


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

Only thing I've ever heard negative about the LLY engine that is in that D-max is that if you tow HEAVY HEAVY over some steep grades, the truck starts to get a little hot.... They improved the cooling system in the newer models but again, that's only what I've heard and whether it's true I'm not sure...


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

gm extended LLY engine warranties to 7 year/ 200k miles because of the injector issues. Chances are, your truck already has the better injectors. That's the worst thing I've ever heard about LLY motors. Other than that, duramaxes are tough reliable engines.


----------



## Newdude (Dec 4, 2006)

ChevKid03;987195 said:


> that is in that D-max is that if you tow HEAVY HEAVY over some steep grades, the truck starts to get a little hot...


GM has a bulletin out for any symptoms or complaints. TSB: #06-06-04-036D



cubanb343;987228 said:


> gm extended LLY engine warranties to 7 year/ 200k miles because of the injector issues. Chances are, your truck already has the better injectors. That's the worst thing I've ever heard about LLY motors. Other than that, duramaxes are tough reliable engines.


The first gen LB7 has the injector warranty.


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

Newdude;987256 said:


> GM has a bulletin out for any symptoms or complaints. TSB: #06-06-04-036D
> 
> The first gen LB7 has the injector warranty.


10/4 on that. I take it all back!


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Im puttin out around 500hp with my 04.5LLY. Same thing as an 05.


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

Well thanks guys! Made me feel a lot better about getting one. I heard all the bad news on the diesel place forum. I know a hand full of people with the lly and they love it and have never had a problem. Any of you guys running a programmer on the stock trans? I want the Banks 6 gun. What do you guys think? Any suggestions would be great Im new to the diesel thing.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

I think efi live is the way to go with the d-max.


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

sno commander;988166 said:


> I think efi live is the way to go with the d-max.


Agreed..... although I haven't used it myself.. I have the PPE tuner for my truck.....Before recently, I only ran the 90hp tune, then I started getting the bug and turned it up to level 3 which is the 150hp tune then level 4 that is 225hp... That is ADDITIONAL HP.... I couldn't see myself running it like that longer than a few minutes as it can reak HAVOC on a stock tranny... The rule of thumb is the 90hp tune for a stock trans that will still have longevity.... Although, if it is only YOU driving the truck and don't mash the throttle at highway speeds you can see some pretty impressive mpg numbers using level 3.... I've heard that the transmission line pressure drops in the higher gears so if you mash it while driving at 65 on the highway, the tranny will REALLY SLIP when it downshifts causing damage... GOODLUCK!!


----------



## DrByrd (Jan 1, 2010)

I too have a 2005 duramax 3500 srw I would recommend if you tow in high altitude or hot conditions to replace the mouthpiece for your turbo. Go to duramax diesel owners web site for the info and reason to do this. Only applies to 2005 lly.


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

You'll love it..............EFI is the way to go, for sure!!!


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Frandon29;987993 said:


> Well thanks guys! Made me feel a lot better about getting one. I heard all the bad news on the diesel place forum. I know a hand full of people with the lly and they love it and have never had a problem. Any of you guys running a programmer on the stock trans? I want the Banks 6 gun. What do you guys think? Any suggestions would be great Im new to the diesel thing.


Save your money and drive up to Crystal Lake and have Nick from Duramaxtuner.com work his magic with EFILive. That's who tuned my truck and I've been very happy. Even on a stock trans, he can get some safe gains out of your truck.


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

Awesome stuff guys! Thanks so much. Well my truck finally arrived from Florida yesterday and I took it for a spin and noticed it had more then a stock lly. I called the guy and he said that he had a 75 hp gain using EFI live. It also has dual 4 inch MBRP exhaust with 5inch tips...I love it. Now with the EFI live will it get deleted if a shop hooks a scan tool into the obd port? What do I buy so I can adjust the tune? I wouldnt go over 75 hp but I might want to drop it down to like 30hp. Its a mother ****** to ***** foot it threw town on the 75 tune. The truck also has the LMM mouthpiece for the intake. Thanks so much guys and I think im really going to like the duramax!!!!!


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hey one more quick question. What fuel additive/ anti-gel are you using? How well does it work? Where are you getting it? Thanks guys


----------



## CT-TILEMAN (Jan 3, 2009)

I would also check out Ridge Runner Diesel.

You won't need efi-live if you go with that set-up, just an ecm exchange.


----------



## ChevKid03 (Dec 23, 2007)

So did you purchase the truck site un-seen and without driving it first? Cause I'm SURE you would have noticed the tune from the get go...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

The only complaint that I have about my Duramax's is that despite what I think, it does not infact actually make your d*ck bigger.

You guys that have waxed at a stop light race, or cleaned house 1/4 at the track, or taken it out the gate in the dirt hooked to a sled, or the best is just flat out getting a Ford or Dodge guy to say... wow... that thing runs like a B*TCH! You know what I am talking about.

I love my duramax - I will not have a gas truck again.


----------



## lesedwards (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice Truck I am currently looking at a 2007 GMC Ext Cab with the Duramax in it but I am a little puzzled with what the plow manufactures suggest for this truck. Boss & Western sugges only 7'-6" Straight blades. This seems crazy to me but I do understand the front end is heavy. Look forward to other Durmax replys on which blades they use.


----------



## CT-TILEMAN (Jan 3, 2009)

Mine is a 2007/regular cab and handles a 8 1/2 Extreme V Fisher no problem as long as I run proper ballast.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

ChevKid03;988194 said:


> Agreed..... although I haven't used it myself.. I have the PPE tuner for my truck.....Before recently, I only ran the 90hp tune, then I started getting the bug and turned it up to level 3 which is the 150hp tune then level 4 that is 225hp... That is ADDITIONAL HP.... I couldn't see myself running it like that longer than a few minutes as it can reak HAVOC on a stock tranny... The rule of thumb is the 90hp tune for a stock trans that will still have longevity.... Although, if it is only YOU driving the truck and don't mash the throttle at highway speeds you can see some pretty impressive mpg numbers using level 3.... I've heard that the transmission line pressure drops in the higher gears so if you mash it while driving at 65 on the highway, the tranny will REALLY SLIP when it downshifts causing damage... GOODLUCK!!


I run myn on level 3 and never move it... I find level 2 has hardly any turbo to it which really really sucks IMO... Level 3 is night and day...

I just recently dropped myn down to level 1 just for kicks to see how much economy there really is and cause I've never tried level 1... IMO level 1 kicks way better then level 2... I havent tried level 4 yet but we'll see come spring....

Only problem i've had is 4 injectors crapped out on my LLY... Luckily warranty covered that but i do think the other 4 are starting to get tierd as it has a small studder and misses just a little bit when its real cold out... Sounds like a new set of 60 over injectors come spring will do the trick


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

The higher the power lvl the better your mileage will be, just keep your foot out of it!!!!


----------



## JustinD (Jan 14, 2008)

Philbilly2;990365 said:


> The only complaint that I have about my Duramax's is that despite what I think, it does not infact actually make your d*ck bigger.
> 
> You guys that have waxed at a stop light race, or cleaned house 1/4 at the track, or taken it out the gate in the dirt hooked to a sled, or the best is just flat out getting a Ford or Dodge guy to say... wow... that thing runs like a B*TCH! You know what I am talking about.
> 
> I love my duramax - I will not have a gas truck again.


Aw ****, I though it did.:laughing:


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

ChevKid03 So did you purchase the truck site un-seen and without driving it first? Cause I'm SURE you would have noticed the tune from the get go... 
Yesterday 06:20 PM 

Yes I did buy it site un-seen. I sent my father in-law down to get it and had him drive it. Then he drove it home from Florida to Illionois. Had to pry him out of the seat when he got back. Right when I jumped in and hammered it I noticed there was a lot more there then stock lol. I use to drive a stock 05 lly for work. 

Anyone know what I need to buy to adjust my EFI live? Will a scan tool remove the tune? Also what Fuel additive/ anti gel you guys use? 

Thanks guys


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

I just run sunoco gold diesel in my truck... It already has an additive in it for the gelling, I dont know if you guys in the states have sunoco or not... wesport

Just out of curosity, it seem to me like you want to remove the tune from your truck, IMO it sounds like your truck is set up very nicely and i wouldnt touch a thing, unless you plan on adding more power


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

I dont want to remove the tune. I love it. This truck is going to the shop later in the week for a oil change, lube, fuel filter, and once over if they hook a scan tool to it will the tune get deleted? The only reason I want to lower the tune is bc I dont want to have to put a trans in it, or hurt something in the engine. Im still just a little nervous. The truck will also be getting a hiniker v and I dont know how plowing snow on a 75 hp tune will work.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Not a worry in the world, I wouldnt think twice... Stock durmax interals are good for about 600hp and the trans will is good for those few extra ponies... Your not gonna be giving it full throttle plowing... You'll do the most damage by not coming stoping competely when shifting with or without a tune its no different...

I plow on 150hp tune and love it...


----------



## Brandon29 (Jan 17, 2010)

damn 150 horse!! lol Well you made me feel better about mine.


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

The 5speeds are good for an extra 90 hp or so. The only way the dealership will be able to get rid of your tune is if they hook the Tech2 up to your truck and do a reflash of the trucks computer. Do some reading on Nick's site www.duramaxtuner.com and sign up over at www.dieselplace.com Between those 2 sites they should be able to answer alot of your questions.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

lesedwards;990382 said:


> Nice Truck I am currently looking at a 2007 GMC Ext Cab with the Duramax in it but I am a little puzzled with what the plow manufactures suggest for this truck. Boss & Western sugges only 7'-6" Straight blades. This seems crazy to me but I do understand the front end is heavy. Look forward to other Durmax replys on which blades they use.


I have a 9ft Western Pro-Plow hanging out on my CCSB.

In the crew of trucks that I plow with we have a total of at least 9 trucks with at least a 8.6ft blade sporting the Duramax.


----------



## CT-TILEMAN (Jan 3, 2009)

You can also check out www.duramaxdiesels.com and www.thetruckstop.com for better info.

If you are not good with a computer or don't want to learn efi-live you can just buy an ecm, there are better tuners out there than the guy Nick, he does OK but there are better.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Nick does build a smooth clean tune


----------

